

Church vs. Curry Types - juliangamble
http://www.lispcast.com/church-vs-curry-types

======
juliangamble
>A famous article by Robert Harper exemplifies the Church perspective very
well. [http://existentialtype.wordpress.com/2011/03/19/dynamic-
lang...](http://existentialtype.wordpress.com/2011/03/19/dynamic-languages-
are-static-languages/) It argues that untyped programs are a subset of typed
programs. They are programs that have a single type and all values are of that
one type.

Sam Tobin-Hochstadt argues the uni-typed classification is not very
informative in practice. [https://medium.com/@samth/on-typed-untyped-and-uni-
typed-lan...](https://medium.com/@samth/on-typed-untyped-and-uni-typed-
languages-8a3b4bedf68c)

